# Digger wasps in my workshop!



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I make jewellery. I know I haven't been in the workshop for a bit, but imagine my surprise when I found this lot under my soldering pad! No wonder when I did go in to work, there were always wasps hovering about in my peripheral vision. They must have been waiting for me to clear off so they could get on with their own work! Should be interesting when they decide to emerge!!

These are the nests of an introduced solitary wasp species - Sceliphron caementarium that's quite common over here on the continent, but hasn't yet been seen in the UK as far as I know. They're big and a bit scary-looking, but really sweet natured and I think rather attractive!


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Sweet natured wasps! thats a new one to me  I would run a mile and I used to be a pest control guy!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im not going to say what i would do to them


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you know how long you've got to wait for them to appear?
I bet it'll be when you aren't there


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> im not going to say what i would do to them


Awww, now then, now then! Nah, they're not your regular scary yellow-jackets that pinch your picnic. They're solitary and although they fly quite close to me in the workshop, they're only having a look, then they go away. They don't keep bombarding you like to paper nest wasps, no they're very discreet ;-)

The nests weren't cemented down so I've moved them into the spare bedroom (wait for it....) into the space between the window and the shutters. They'll be safer there and won't have far to go to fly free when they emerge. There's a chance they might get shut into my workshop if the windows are shut when they "hatch".

See how much I care? I think I'm probably in the minority in my love for wasps


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

JennyClifford said:


> Do you know how long you've got to wait for them to appear?
> I bet it'll be when you aren't there


It'll be next spring / early summer. There are loads more nests in the workshop under the beams. I was in there for some of this year's newbies. They make a high-pitched buzzing sound and then suddenly they're trying to get out of the window. I've not yet seen one actually emerging, but I have filmed one building her nest. I named her Helen. She was beautiful.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Got any pictures of Helen to show us?


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

JennyClifford said:


> Got any pictures of Helen to show us?


Erm... Funny you should ask :

Helen | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Helen2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And a piece of jewellery I made in her honour:

Mud dauber wasp | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Helen looks very impressive


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

What a beautiful creature! 

I find all small creatures absolutely fascinating - never understand why people are worried by them (except maybe spiders...; although they too are beautiful). So glad i'm not the only weird one.

And a lovely piece of jewellery too - how wonderful that someone can be so inspired by an insect...


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I sold that necklace this morning! I can't believe it as I made it a while ago. I'm sort of sorry to see her go! She was featured in a magazine in the US in March. Sold it to a chap in the UK though, so delighted about that!

I can't say I love all insects, but I do love insects in the hymenoptera family (bees, wasps, ants). Love damselflies, butterflies, moths, beetles, earwigs, can't stand flies or mosquitoes!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely pictures, I love minibeasts


----------

